# Max Update



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, we arrived at JD's after 2pm, had a nice cuddle with Max pre bath, then we went out to see Woody and Woodetta, Basil and Luna (who I had a nice cuddle with, she's so big and wriggly but gorgeous!!). Stephen then very kindly took us over to see the bitches and Ziggy, Fester, Yum-Yum and Buzz, and we may have even seen some very very tiny but cute little puppies, whilst Max was bathed. He was such a fluffball afterwards 

The journey home was about 3 hours. Max spent the first hour on my lap, licking me, snuggling into my neck, and generally being wriggly and excited  he then settled down for a few short naps and was very good whilst I nipped into McDonalds for milkshakes and then Tesco for yogurt and chicken..

He went straight into the garden when we got home and had a good look round and did 3 wees. Then into the house, where he did 2 more tiny wees... ahem. He went into his crate a couple of times for a look and to drag out a toy or 2. As my sister and niece were leaving, he did a poo on his rug, which was a bit of a pain but nevermind! He was fed at 9pm, Origen and some chicken and yogurt, as advised by Stephen, and he ate most of what I put down, in his crate. He had some water too, then he passed out for a bit once the kids were in bed. 

We took him out at 11pm, but he didn't do anything, so we popped him in his crate and went to bed. He whimpered for a bit, and it was horrid, but he did settle down until 4am when he started again. Hubby and me came down, and I took him outside where he did 2 poos after a few minutes  Yay  Hubby then went back to bed and I stayed down with Max, dozing and cuddling. I gave him some water, which he drank happily, and he is now snoozing on the sofa next to the kids whilst they play on the XBox.. 

Kids have a swimming lesson at 9am, I am hoping to get a nap in somewhere this afternoon! Must send Hubby out for some more kitchen roll!

Will be ordering the NI today, the sooner we move onto 70's poo the better! I have added some picture (not of poo hahaha) below, I should think we will take lots more today!!

Getting to grips with the camera bag strap before his bath..









Cuddles with Hubby whilst I go through the puppy pack with Julia









His "cute as anything look"









Relaxing at home 









He likes this spot alot!









Playing with Oscar (who is not drunk, honest!)









It's so great to have him home, but it seems slightly surreal at times!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Sarah, so happy for you, he looks so at home already (and how cute is Oscar?!)
I know what you mean about it feeling surreal, Ciara and I spent the first few days looking at Izzy and saying "that's our puppy!" 
It's a big help being school hols and not having the mad morning routine to contend with 
Hope you get your nap this afternoon, keep the pics coming


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome MAX!!!Well done you! Sounds like its all going nicely,apart from pooey rug and no sleeeeep! The first couple ofdays and nights were a bit hit and miss until you and pup get into some sort of routine,but i promise it does get better Ahhhh he is such a cutie Sarah,you have waited so long for him and have known from the start that you loved him,this is one special puppy Cant wait to meet him at some point,there are a few of us on here now from norfolk/suffolk with pups so there are no excuses to get together! Maybe beginning of sept somewhere? x

Oh and i agree with Ali...thank god its the summer hols!!!!!! even though im getting up an hr earlier than i would for school at the mo!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hurrah Max is home!!!!
Had to laugh at your photo with Oscar in it (yes he does look drunk) but even more funny i thought to myself give it a few days and theres no way you'll be leaving those shoes there ! he will be chewing them to bits ha ha

Hope you have a good full day with him have fun dx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations Sarah! Must be so wonderful to have Max home finally.  I agree, he looks as cute as anything snuggled up to your hubby's chest! 

I'm sure it's going to be a good few days/weeks of trials and tribulations! Do share all of them with us. We will never tire of hearing of them! 

A big cuddle for Max. I'm so pleased for you Sarah! :

Karen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

How lovely Sarah! What a fab first day Max had with you and he is such a cutie! I look forward to hearing your updates and seeing more photos!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone Donna, the shoes are hubby's so it's up to him, I will bare it in mind for my shoes though haha!!

I've just ordered the NI, the lady was so nice on the phone and I am now really looking forward to it arriving! I weighed Max and he is 2.6kg, but that was after his breakfast 

He is out in the garden playing with Ellie at the moment, so I am off to join them


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Had Pixie weighed yesterday she is 3.35kg and Buffy is a dinky one at 2.8kg So looks like Max will be a lovely size like his mum x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes he is still dinky, but that's fine by me! I gave your name Becky so you should be hearing from them soon!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

i'd forgotten how much kitchen role you get through with a new puppy (and i've only had Betty 14 months today). my friends puppy (a mini dacshund was way worse than betty for accidents that i was getting through kitchen role at a rate of knots!!!

Max looks gorgeous but then i am biased as i think he looks quite like Betty did as a little puppy!!

It really is a culture shock when you first bring the puppy home and i couldn't get mh head around this puppy wandering around my house!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Max looks lovely. So glad he's home and settling in nicely. I bet he's already part of the family.


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

Aaah Sarah, Max is gorgeous and he's been so good for you. Only 3 sleeps till we get Barney, can't wait!

What yoghurt are you feeding Max? I may get some as I understand it settles an upset tummy (just in case).

Julie x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah!! Hope he's not having many accidents today. Sounds like he had a good first day/night though. And he's still really little . Lovely photos xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Aw love his cute as anything pic,what a little darling!! Its a lot like having a new baby,our youngest dog is 9 weeks and you have to have eyes on the back of your head lol but they are so much fun too xxx


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh, he is just a sweetheart. I'm so pleased for you  x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Gorgeous , enjoy having him home x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

He's such a good boy, nothing is phasing him. The washing machine and dishwasher have been on, Hubby has been playing the piano, the TV has been on, phone has rang and nothing has worried him at all - apart from being in the crate with the door closed whilst we ate! He's a lovely snuggly boy, who loves his cuddles and belly rubs, typical Cockapoo I think!!

Thank you all for your lovely comments, we are definitely loving having him home xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

So it's 4.15am... Max went into his crate at 11pm, and whined and cried and moaned from then on until Hubby came down around 1.30pm.. I then got 1 hours sleep. Hubby came back to bed and Max kept whining so at 4am I gave up and came downstairs, let Max outside and he did a poo. He is now snuggled next to me pretending to be asleep. I can't let him keep crying all night in fear of him waking the small people  Will I ever sleep again?!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I know how you feel Sarah, Daisy is an older pup and still getting used to her crate with us but she has made so much progress in the week that we have had her. I can't believe she doesn't wake our children up but by some miracle she doesn't! 

She was howling at 3am and than again at 5am! I got up at 5am as it was not much earlier than I get up anyway and I didn't want her having an accident.

I know it is hard but try leaving her if you can, you might be surprised with the children, they might sleep through it like mine!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Sarette said:


> So it's 4.15am... Max went into his crate at 11pm, and whined and cried and moaned from then on until Hubby came down around 1.30pm.. I then got 1 hours sleep. Hubby came back to bed and Max kept whining so at 4am I gave up and came downstairs, let Max outside and he did a poo. He is now snuggled next to me pretending to be asleep. I can't let him keep crying all night in fear of him waking the small people  Will I ever sleep again?!


Aw I am sure it will get better. We all used ear plugs when George first came home. So we didn't hear him much and now he goes to bed at about 10.30 and I get up anytime between 6 and 7, and we have no noise. I am so glad I didn't hear him through the night as I would have crumbled and got up with him and so didn't want to do that. It's hard when there are small children who need their sleep. I remember that from when my other dog was a pup and my children were 2 and 6. Very early days for you yet, he looks gorgeous, enjoy


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Sarah my thoughts are with you. You must be exhausted!! It is so like having a newborn!!! I hope he's good for you today and you manage to get some rest (yeah right with 3 kids!). 

Xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sarette said:


> So it's 4.15am... Max went into his crate at 11pm, and whined and cried and moaned from then on until Hubby came down around 1.30pm.. I then got 1 hours sleep. Hubby came back to bed and Max kept whining so at 4am I gave up and came downstairs, let Max outside and he did a poo. He is now snuggled next to me pretending to be asleep. I can't let him keep crying all night in fear of him waking the small people  Will I ever sleep again?!


Sarah why dont you try what i did and have the crate at the bottom of your bed just for a couple of days by then the howling will stop ,i found if i just shouted ssssh to him he stopped and went to sleep only had to do it about two or three times ,then when we put him down stairs he wasnt howling (which will wake up everyone) he would just whimper abit.

Must say though he still wakes up at 5.30 and barks and moans but kids will sleep through anything!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sarah, I know it's hard, but if you can persevere for just a few nights, he will probably be fine. Read back JD posts about Luna and Tiffin howling all night at first, it DOES get better and very quickly. If you do it now ( I'm guessing your hubby is off work?) it will pay off, and maybe you can take it in turns to catch up a bit with naps in the afternoon? Could older kids maybe go for sleep over with someone if you think they will wake? It really really will get better, I promise :hug:


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Sarah

Sorry not posted sooner to welcome the gorgeous little Max, he looks stunning as ever in the pics. The perfect size, not that I'm bias; Nell is a whopping 2.5kgs! 

Sorry you having trouble with the sleeping, I would agree with Donna, we have Nell upstairs in a separate crate at bottom of bed. She goes in at 11 and out at 7.30. She's picked something up (hopefully minor) so has a bit of a bad bum at mo so it's been more like up at 5am but hopefully temporary.

Max will settle soon, is he a handful during the day? Nell is, for sure. How you are all doing it with young children too is beyond me, I feel I need 6 pair of hands as it is!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks all! I will persevere. His pad was wet when I got him out at 4am, so I assume some of the whimpering is because he needs the loo? At this stage I think I would rather get up early and let him out than have to deal with the mess later on.. We will get there I'm sure, it's just a shock to the system!! 

Am awaiting delivery of my NI, am hoping it comes soon.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy's 5am whines were because she needed a wee, I ignored it and got up at 6am. 3rd morning she didn't cry and I got up at 6am. I now get up when I hear her - usually now after 7. They learn very quickly to hold on a bit longer. Honestly Sarah, just a few days hard work now may save you a lot more later.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I have considered having the crate in our room, but the thing is, he's affecting my asthma (typical!!) so I'd rather have my bedroom as a dog free zone. He seems to have dandruff which I think might be the problem as I am not allergic to his saliva... :ugh:ray:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I have considered having the crate in our room, but the thing is, he's affecting my asthma (typical!!) so I'd rather have my bedroom as a dog free zone. He seems to have dandruff which I think might be the problem as I am not allergic to his saliva... :ugh:ray:


I thought Buddy had dandruff as he was itching but the vet checked him over and he's fine he just said some puppys do itch at first,must say ive bathe Buddy twice now and he seems alot better ,also is he itching his ear? Buddy was and its turn out he had mites in one ear.

Also ive noticed white hairs over his blanket so they do malt but very little,also its prob because its his puppy coat so hopfully wont do it when he's an adult.

Do you put water in crate for him?? i thought Buddy was weeing but it turned out it was water he'd spilt.So i stopped putting the pads in as he started to rip them ,he's had no accidents so far.Quite funny when i get him up in the morning that first wee lasts forever ha ha!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Hmm I will check his ears today. No I haven't been putting water in overnight, so I can rule that out at least. And yes I reckon it's his puppy coat too, so am not too worried about it.... when do the adult coats come in?! 

We will get there I'm sure, it's just getting into a routine in the first place that sucks!! Thanks for listening and the advice, much appreciated! xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I have considered having the crate in our room, but the thing is, he's affecting my asthma (typical!!) so I'd rather have my bedroom as a dog free zone. He seems to have dandruff which I think might be the problem as I am not allergic to his saliva... :ugh:ray:


Hi Sarah,

We did have a few pups with "walking dandruff" (a microscopic mite) - all were treated 3 times over the past 3 weeks with Frontline spray - what you may have is just the remnants of that - it should just wash and brush out x (if it carried on or got worse then we would suggest you show the vet).

Stephen xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Stephen, I will bare that in mind xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Hmm I will check his ears today. No I haven't been putting water in overnight, so I can rule that out at least. And yes I reckon it's his puppy coat too, so am not too worried about it.... when do the adult coats come in?!
> 
> We will get there I'm sure, it's just getting into a routine in the first place that sucks!! Thanks for listening and the advice, much appreciated! xx


Sarah i feel your pain!! honest it does get easier!!

Prehaps also he does need water in crate at night ? Buddy drinks loads ive got one that hooks onto crate now so no more water everywhere.

Im sure that first week i felt like crying i was thinking what have i done ! but we have a routine now so its getting better,suppose its same feeling when you have your first baby ,your tired and always learning along the way.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

The lady i spoke to at NI said that when you feed them this they dont need to drink so much water==less wee,i actually agree with this,she said you should only be getting around 2 wees a day! well Pixie tinkles a bit more than that but not huge amounts more,having said that i always put water in her crate at night Those first couple of nights can really be a nightmare but with a routine and if you can bare to leave him crying for a couple of evenings then you will break it!!! Family pack of ear plugs sound an option,although you will want to listen out for Oscar i bet!......in a weeks time you will(hopefully) feel a bit more refreshed and settled xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

pixie said:


> The lady i spoke to at NI said that when you feed them this they dont need to drink so much water==less wee,i actually agree with this,she said you should only be getting around 2 wees a day! well Pixie tinkles a bit more than that but not huge amounts more,having said that i always put water in her crate at night Those first couple of nights can really be a nightmare but with a routine and if you can bare to leave him crying for a couple of evenings then you will break it!!! Family pack of ear plugs sound an option,although you will want to listen out for Oscar i bet!......in a weeks time you will(hopefully) feel a bit more refreshed and settled xxx


It would help if I had an older house, because ours is a new build, the walls are not very thick, so the sound travels through them far too much! 

Becky, have you heard from NI yet? As I gave your name yesterday when ordering. The NI has arrived, the tubs are pretty cool, not what I was expecting. They have fit nicely into the new chest freezer we have in the garage, wish I'd ordered more now as I still have loads of space out there! I now need to do some maths and work out how much to feed Max...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sarah, so glad you have your gorgeous boy home now  . It felt like forever watching you wait to get him. Don't worry, the first few weeks are hard but it does get better. I promise! You'll get better at :juggle: and he will eventually slip in to your home routine. Try to ignore the bad bits and enjoy the good bits. Looking forward to updates :hug:


Clare
x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

How's Max doing now? Is he sleeping better?? How's his walking dandruff?

Harri xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

I've just got back from hols so catching up ... congrats on getting Max home at last, he's lovely.

How is he doing now, after a few days? Hope the walking dandruff is disappearing. And hope you are managing a half decent nights sleep? We collect our JD pup tomorrow so maybe I should go to bed very early tonight!! 

Sue x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> How's Max doing now? Is he sleeping better?? How's his walking dandruff?
> 
> Harri xxx


Hopefully it carried on walking!!!!!


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome home Max, you're going to have so much fun with your new family x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Well it's Day 6.. we've had 2 nights in a row of 12am-7am in his crate, with only a couple of quiet whimpers from Max  Going to pop him in earlier tonight...

Toileting is improving, although he is still weeing inside once a day, but it's going much better now we have realised he likes to toilet on the grass! He's loving the NI and gets very excited when he sees me getting his food ready in the kitchen. No sign of 70's poos yet though 

He had his 2nd jab yesterday and the vet was most impressed by JD's information sheet on when he was last wormed etc and said he thought Max was very healthy and doing great. Max wasn't all that keen to be there and promptly jumped/fell off the table... I was a bit embarrassed haha! But he took his jab like a man, and didn't make a sound at all, bless him. So in 13 days we can go out for walkies, and I am counting, so can't wait! The vet said I could take him back in about 3 weeks and we will sort out flea and worming stuff, and weigh him. I mentioned the dandruff, and he took a sample and put it under the microscope. He said he couldn't see anything bad, and that it looks like it is just Max's skin which is a little scaly in 1 place. I intend to give him a bath today and see if it helps (also he smells of dog, which is a bit overpowering for my sensitive nose!!).

The kids are being very helpful with Max, Harry is even collecting up the poo in a bag when needed too, which is fab. Ellie is slightly more reluctant, but will take Max into the garden when I am trying to cook and tidy etc  He's being a bit bitey at times, but seems to have learned the word "no".... we are still working on sit etc, he gets distracted by the small noisy people!

xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well done Max (and you Sarah)


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That sounds like all is going well


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry Sarah, got to ask you mentioned in your post ( the sooner we move onto 70's poo the better!) I've been racking my brain but ...... Please could you enlighten me. Many thanks, Maggie xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Well done you! Sounds like you are organised Bet its lovely to have him home at last x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sarah how thick am i i only found out yesterday that the poo only turns white after it has been sitting on the ground for a day or two!!! I thought it came out white lol


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Sarah how thick am i i only found out yesterday that the poo only turns white after it has been sitting on the ground for a day or two!!! I thought it came out white lol


Omg no way?! Hahaha ok then, maybe we are closer than I first thought!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Sarah how thick am i i only found out yesterday that the poo only turns white after it has been sitting on the ground for a day or two!!! I thought it came out white lol


OMG so did I!!!! haha I have been silently wondering why George's are not white and that there must be something wrong. Is that true then, can't stop laughing at myself


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Will be leaving a 'test ' poo out today then lol


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Sarah it sounds like he's now starting to settle down and accept being part of your family. He was probably just being a little rebellious before!! Consistency is the key so you've done good .

I hope he continues to be good!

Harri x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Holy moly. Am I the only one who remembers white poo from way back then!!?  That's how all dogs poohed in the olden days (my youth). Nice to see it is returning thanks to our cockapoos and natural instinct!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Sarah dont know how I missed your thread glad to hear that Max is doing better, hope your getting more sleep... like people have said it gets easier me dear..looking forward to news of your walks when you get there


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I remember it too Tressa


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Max is a cutie 
He looks like my Rascal when he was a pup


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> OMG so did I!!!! haha I have been silently wondering why George's are not white and that there must be something wrong. Is that true then, can't stop laughing at myself


Thank god im not the only one then ha ha ha ,Milo and Alfies dad told me yesterday.Boy did i feel stupid!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I feel stupid also!!! You are not alone


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

I thought this too until about aweek ago when i missed a poo,and then found it in all its 70's glory all white and crumbly,bit tricky to pick them up when they turn though!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sarah
Sounds like things are progressing nicely now. Glad to hear Max is settling into your family routine.

I didn't realise that everyone was expecting a white poo direct from the puppy, I did chuckle. I think the only reason I cottoned on quickly was because I lazily left one of the first poos until the next day  They are great when they turn white, if someone does accidently stand on it, its not a yukky smellly thing 

I got caught out in the park the other day, without a poo bag. (Had to use the last one for bin a rabbits head !!,). So shamefully I left the poo where it was. I did think, well its a 1970's poo, it won't be around for long


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I genuinely never ever thought that I'd have to explain that the '70's white poo doesn't just appear !

I did not imagine that people could think that a dry white powdery substance could be "extruded" ad lib ! ..........but there are times when being a "bloke" makes me smile like a Cheshire Cat.............to picture all those expectant female faces watching avidly as their beloved pooch poo'd normal ... brown .... smelly .....poo - especially after I'd said how great the white crumbly stuff was.......

....but being a bloke......(married to a wonderful woman).....I do now ..so feel the need to explain this as part of our "puppy pack" ! in future ....it may even make it into our "Idiot's Guide" xxxxx (LOL). xxxx

Stephen xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

:behindsofa::behindsofa:out:

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Oops


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

I feel silly now lol


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

So glad we could all be of assistance Stephen ha ha


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I am enjoying this thread - very amusing, and we all need a laugh first thing in the morning


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Been out to inspect the'test' poos that I left out. Have to report no change yet!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha 
Change god damn it change!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Crate training is going fantastically well. No sounds from him at night, and we left him home alone in there for around 2.5 hours yesterday afternoon whilst we went to Pizza Hut and Asda, and he was fine when we got back. Toiletting is much harder work, it would help if I could be in 3 places at once, but with the baby and kids to look after, and a Hubby who is recovering from surgery he had on Monday, it's alot of hard work.

However, my asthma is still affected and it's got alot worse. My other allergy symptoms are also being affected and I've been taking my tablets (more than I should) and inhalers but still I am suffering. I can feel tears prickling as I write this  I'm devastated. Am I the only person who is allergic to cockapoos?? I'm hoovering daily, washing his bedding every 3 days or so, I've even bought a steam mop and Hubby has mopped the hallway (kitchen, dining room and lounge to do next..). I have the doors and windows open so the air is fresh and a Yankee Candle burning to mask the dog smell. What more can I do??

It doesn't help that we are stuck in the house/garden with him, still 8 sleeps until walkies.

Have I made a terrible mistake getting a dog in the first place?? I love him to bits and this really really sucks!!! :hurt::embarrassed::cry2:out:


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

OH NO!!! you poor thing. I can't believe you're allergic to him. You must be very sensitive and prone. I can be allergic but have no symptons at all with Luna. Is Max getting shaggy or is he quite fine haired? If it makes you feel better, my mum is very allergic and she has a golden retriever. She had to up her inhalers loads when they first got her but after a few months her body is adjusting and she's taken them less now. So you will get better with time xxx

On the subject of toilet training, Luna isn't great either but it's early days. It's just so difficult watching them constantly and it only takes a second.. You really must be struggling what with everything else. I guess they'll get there eventually xxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Hi Sarah, firstly big hugs:hug: I don't really know anything abou allergies so tell me if I am talking nonsense but could your allergies be made worse by all you have on your plate at the moment eg stress of new pup and all the hard work involved, young children and a recovering hubby? I do hope it all settles for you


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Sarah

I'm so sorry Max is affecting you. Hopefully your body will learn to tolerate him in time, if you can hold out. You seem to have a great deal on your plate at the moment which can't help. I will keep everything crossed that as the stresses reduce so will your asthma. 

Keep us updated and give Max a squidge from me. 

Gemma


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Sarah! You must be at maximum stress level at the moment with all that you have on your plate. Take encouragement from what Harri said about her mum. It's also worth doing a bit of research online to find out if there is anything else that could help you. You could do this in your copious free time! Hahahahahahahahahaha! (bad taste .....sorry!) You may well find that when Max's adult coat comes through it will affect you less. Rufus's adult coat has come through a lot curlier than when he was a pup.

Lots of love and thoughts Sarah. 

Karen xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah you've all made me cry, thank you for the support, much appreciated.

I'm going to give Max a bath and I'm also going to steam clean the rugs - where he has most of his accidents and where he likes to play, in case it's his urine and dander that is adding to my suffering. I have upped my inhalers, and I also hope that in time I will need to use them less and less and take less meds as I get used to him (hopefully!!). His coat is very wavy and doesn't shed at all which is fab. I'll try and get some pictures of him soon as I think he has grown lots  but he's a tad tricky to photograph 

xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh poor Sarah, you really sound like you need some TLC big style at the moment. :hug::hug: As others have already said your reaction is probably at it's worst right now and hopefully your body will settle down to a higher level of tolerance. Your stress levels must be hitting the ceiling too, so make sure you stamp your girlie foot and take time out to look after yourself too. You'll be no good to your family if you are not firing on all cylinders......and you deserve some 'me' time. I do hope it all settles down if you can hold out that long. 

Take care, Julia x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Julia xx

Well Hubby has hobbled off to the local shop with Oscar and Ellie and Harry are in the garden with Max and a hose pipe...! I've removed the offending rug and stuck it outside and have just cleaned the floor. I honestly feel better already!! Going to bath Max anyway, so he doesn't muck up my clean floor haha.. xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Poor you Sarah, sorry to hear about your allergies. Just wondered .....were your allergies affected at all when you visited JD ....either at selection days or hug a puppy? Or did you notice any reaction when you cuddled Buzz and Yum Yum?

If you had no reaction then it would suggest that maybe stress is playing a part (or hayfever?).

If you were allergic to cockapoos surely you would have noticed on visits by JD by now?

Hope things improve. :hug:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Poor you Sarah, sorry to hear about your allergies. Just wondered .....were your allergies affected at all when you visited JD ....either at selection days or hug a puppy? Or did you notice any reaction when you cuddled Buzz and Yum Yum?
> 
> If you had no reaction then it would suggest that maybe stress is playing a part (or hayfever?).
> 
> ...


I was fine with Buzz and Yum Yum, and the pups.... I am a freak haha!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sarah, This is actually a horrible time for Asthma....I have almost finished a puffer in 2 weeks!!! not good...as I hadn't even used one in 2 months! and allergies are awful too....I don't think that it is your dog that is bugging you. maybe close all the windows and put on the AC if you can


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I was fine with Buzz and Yum Yum, and the pups.... I am a freak haha!


I'd have thought if you were fine with Buzz and Yum Yum and all the puppies, then you should/will be OK with Max in the future. Lots of things may be contributing to your allergy ....hayfever, stress, the rug....

Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Sarah I really feel for you... I know when friends had cats I used to have to up medication to visit but over time built up a resistance and then did nt have to bother. If you think its his urine then thats going to be in the short term and like Karen said about Rufus,Wilf got curlier the older he got. Thinking back I think when we first got Mable I was a little wheezy.... fingers crossed that it is a mixture of everything all at once and that it settles down x x x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon Sarah,i feel for you you must be exhausted im struggling and feel tired all the time and stressed and you have small children to look after and husband to look after ,think if you take some time out it might do you the world of good.

Take care Donna (sat licking her wounds after another Buddy attack!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

hi sarette dont want to tread on anybodies toes?? but may i give some helpfull advise that i give new puppy owners , dont feed after 6pm at night , put him to bed at about 10am cover cage with a large blanket give him a pigs ear to chew and dont go down again till 7am when you let him straight outside for pee and poo. Problem with feeding that late is he goes to bed on a full tummy and we know how bad that is for us !!!! especially after curry  romeo x he looks gorgeous


INTERESTING READING ON WALKING DANDRUFF !!http://www.dog-world.com.au/cheyletiellosis-in-dogs.htm


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Sarah you poor poor thing Oh i really do feel for you hun......Have you ever tried a Neti Pot? Dont want to get all Hippiefied on you but they are fab. I suffer from sinus problems and they just naturally cleanse the nasal passages,they help to eliminate irritants which can lead to allergies,and i have heard they can also help with Asthma too,they are cheap and easy to use...try Amazon. Good luckxxx:hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

pixie said:


> sarah you poor poor thing oh i really do feel for you hun......have you ever tried a neti pot? Dont want to get all hippiefied on you but they are fab. I suffer from sinus problems and they just naturally cleanse the nasal passages,they help to eliminate irritants which can lead to allergies,and i have heard they can also help with asthma too,they are cheap and easy to use...try amazon. Good luckxxx:hug:


yes they are fab!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

